# Conforming to Breed Standards?



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm almost done kidding, but I had a lovely doeling that seems quite out of place. Does she conform to Toggenburg breed standards? She has wattles that look like they were dipped in milk along with the bow on her forehead. She is going to be an experimental since her dam was an American Saanen and her sire was and American Alpine. When registering her I was just curious if I should put her as conforming to Toggenburg standards, but I didn't know if the bow on her forehead made her nonconforming or if I should just leave her as not conforming to any breed. I have never owned a Toggenburg so there was no possible mix up. I have only owned Alpines, Saanens, and Nigerian Dwarfs. Any advice would be great! Oh and we are keeping her because my husband likes her coloring (and I like her dam's milk production/conformation).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no if she has no Togg in her then you cant say she conforms to the Togg breed standard. She looks more alpine to me - thats an acceptable alpine pattern


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say Alpine as well. She would have to have Toggenburg in her to say Toggenburg.


----------



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

That clears up a lot of questions for me! Thanks!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a Sundgau alpine color...See the goat on the left in my profile pic. Except yours has a white topknot


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Is she a 50/50? Man, I wish mine was the coloring of yours. My 50/50 is white with cream dorsal and cream ears/tail.


----------



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

She is a 50/50 which is why I was so surprised. The buck threw either light chamoise(e) babies or black babies for the full alpine babies. This girl is a deep chocolate brown not black. Her brother is a lightish chamoise that melts into a dark face like his sister.


----------

